# 3 day old colt seems constipated



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO call all the vets you can and get one out to look at the foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Has the colt passed manure? When was the last time? If he is constipated, I worry you should contact a vet that is on call today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Did the foal pass his meconium? Is he hydrated? By day 3 milk poop is slimey runny and yellow. He might just be learning how to make things work but if he is in fact straining hard and unable to move things out, it can be serious. I don't thing an enema at day 3 would be beneficial as a blockage is more likely in the large intestine. Colostrum is more likely to cause diarrhea in foals as it's extreemly rich. Pretty much by day 2 all the colostrum has been milked out of her. 

BP is only 1% fat. Grass hay has a higher fat content. Diet will affect the compostion of the milk but protein (amino acid compostion) is most important. Flax seed is a great fat additive for nursing mares (has good protein levels as well)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't remember what day it was, but shortly after my colt was born last summer, I think it was within the first week or two, he got very constipated. Of course I noticed this on my last check of the evening, around midnight, when everyone else was in bed asleep, so I was out there giving a large rowdy colt an enema by myself in the dark. :roll:

His symptoms were a raised tail and pushing, and I could actually see him trying to push the poop out. The poop was full of straw because he had been chewing on the bedding but couldn't digest it. 

After that one episode he was fine.

Would there be any harm in doing an enema, even if it didn't reach the spot it needed to? Because don't sometimes farms give enemas as a routine after birth to clear the meconium? I know the meconium should be gone by now, but if an enema is safe for a newborn, wouldn't it be safe for a 3 day old? 

But hey, I don't know, I'm not a vet. Those were just my thoughts.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Go to Wal-Mart and buy two or three bottles of 'Fleet Enemas'. Use them one at a time until the foal is passing a normal stool. Use a whole one at once. You can also take a little of the liquid out of one and replace it with mineral oil -- not baby oil -- it is scented and some are alergic to it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMO if you don't know how to give an enema, your best bet is to have a vet out and not attempt it yourself. I hope that this has either resolved or that you got a hold of your vet. Please update us.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think a vet would be best too. But if I couldn't get a vet, I think an enema is preferable to constipation. That could turn really serious if it goes on too long. :-(

But yes, an update would be good. I hope he's doing well now!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

he is doing much better now, the vet did not feel the need to come out after the conversation i had with him, he said the little guy was plugged up, so with the help of my duaghter we cleared him out. when i did my midnight check on him he did seem fine and was nursing great. 
altohugh our vet will be in to give him his first check some time this week


----------

